# And not only legal! Etcetera also celebrated it by hitting the second milestone



## Setwale_Charm

Well done!! Fair achievement for your age!!
Congratulations!! You are taking new barriers again and again!!


----------



## Nunty

You go girl! Your posts are a joy to read. I'm eagerly waiting the next kilopost...


----------



## cherine

Congratulations Anna 

I always enjoy reading your posts in cultura


----------



## geve

Félicitations *Etcetera* !

Well then, you really deserve what you asked for for your birthday. Enjoy! 
Don't spend it all at once, share with your friends.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

That's not fair Anna... Next time try to avoid such a situation.
As you can't change your date of birth, may I suggest you to stop posting at least the week of your birthday? 
Anyway, congrats! Anna-Rita.


----------



## Etcetera

Setwale, thanks a lot! 

Sister Claire Edith, I really liked the word "kilopost"! And I'll surely remember it.

Thanks Cherine. Reading your posts is a pleasure for me, too. 

Geve, the coins are _delicious_! Show me a forer@ who wouldn't be a chocoholic! And I'll be sure to share these coins with friends. 

Merci Karine. There can't be too many congratulations, right?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hey! 

Is that OK? Now that you're old enough to drink, you _incidentally_ hit your second milestone...  That's what I call 'perfect timing'! 

I guess that means you won't get arrested in the U.S. if they catch you in the middle of a scene like this (did they have fake food back then?), or see you walking into places like this... Since you now have a double reason for having a drink, I brought you two little details for a beautiful celebrity like yourself, Anita...  Hope you like them both as much as I would! 

Oh, and what do you say about taking some days off and getting a nice tan? I mean, you must be exhausted, after writing 2,000 worth-reading posts, being a Love Goddess, dancing like an angel and learning Piedmontese, all at the same time... 

I case that sounds convincing enough, let me tell you we have really nice beaches down here, the best ones of the Caribbean Sea. Care for a holiday in Venezuela? Who knows, maybe your own and personal Fred Astaire is waiting for you somewhere in Caracas... 

What I mean with all that noise is: 

*Congrats, **Anna**!*​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Etcetera, Although I haven't been in touch with you a lot, I know all the knowladge that you have, I always read you and I can say you're a great person your way of think and write is awsome!!!

Thanks for share your 2000 thoughts with us.

Kepp going like that and continue give us your charming and willness. 

¡Un gran abrazo desde México! 
And obviosly a *gift* from my country


----------



## Etcetera

Dear Sweetie, thank you for the congratulations and all the nice pictures! By the way, in Russia the age of majority is 18, not 21. So I've been old enough to drink for three years already! And, ahh, the Caribbean! Are there still any pirates around?

Gracias Miguelillo! Thanks for the gift. Hope we'll have more opportunities to discuss issues in the future!


----------



## Mei

Congratulations girl, thanks for all your comments. 

Mei


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Congratulations, Etcetera! Way to go! *


----------



## GEmatt

Congratulations, many happy returns, etc etc, Etcetera!

Always interesting to read you!

GEmatt


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, Anna!

Your very good health!


----------



## cyanista

Happy Congrats to an ever-courteous, agreeable and amiable member of the forums, a real ace at Netiquette!  I marvel at your ability to absolutely never get mad at anyone - probably something I could use.  

*cyanista*


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you, Mei.

Chazzwozzer, thanks for youe congratulations - and let me use this opportunity to thank you for your posts in the Other Languages forum as well! I always enjoy reading the discussions there.

Thanks GEmatt.

Jennie, thank you for your congratulations! And for your patience.

Cyanista, you really made me blush! Thank you!


----------



## Flaminius

Félicitations *etc.*!  It is always delightful to read your posts.  


*祝
2K
投稿
！*​


----------



## irene.acler

Congratulations, Etcetera!


----------



## Etcetera

Thanks Flaminius! I wish I knew your language at least enough to read what's written in orange letters!

Grazie mille, Irene.


----------



## 94kittycat

Congrats, Etcetera, thanks for all your help! Whenever I see a post with your name I always know that it will be helpful!


----------



## heidita

Hi Ana, I only see you on cultural.  I like your style. So I wanted to participate here. 

I hope you aren't as drunk as this one yet with all the fun going on!!. 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you Kittycat! Nice to see you here.

Muchas gracias Heidi.


----------



## Eugin

I also see you only in CD , but it´s always really interesting reading what you have to say   .

 I really admire your mastery in so many languages!!! 

Good on you, girl  and  keep up the great job here!! 

*E u g i n*


----------

